# Seed Catalog on 12/01/2015 for 2016!!!



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I got: 
1) Totally Tomatoes
2)Vermont Bean Seed Catalog.
How about you.
At least radish & carrot will not be late.:droolie:


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I got Baker Creek, Vermont Bean Co, Totally Tomatos, and a new one Seeds and Such all during Thanksgiving week. Know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

So far just Baker Creek a few days ago. Think I still have last years stack of em around somewhere.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am still getting catalogs.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Got 2017 Totally Tomatoes seed catalog on 11/28/2016.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I have gotten Totally Tomatos and Vermont Bean Co this week.


----------

